
Morocco launches fleet of DJI drones to tackle coronavirus from the sky - rbanffy
https://www.scmp.com/tech/gear/article/3083093/morocco-launches-fleet-dji-drones-tackle-coronavirus-sky
======
duxup
I saw videos from China of trucks driving through cities with huge floggers,
it was said they were spraying disinfectant. It reminded me of US mosquito
foggers from decades ago.

I wonder, is massive outdoor disinfectant spray even useful / effective? Let
alone considering the amount a drone can carry...

